# Gigio:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino".



## admin (26 Maggio 2021)

Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2021)

Schifo d'uomo


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Ora finalmente tutti capiranno che rapporto esiste tra raiola e dollarumma. Un rapporto malato , viscerale e che parte da molto lontano nel tempo.

Questa miseria d'uomo ha avuto il coraggio di prendere per il culo il milan e farlo addirittura tramite la persona di Paolo Maldini.
Roba che dovrebbe strisciare e baciargli i piedi.
Magari lo chiama pure per nome, come fa sistematicamente durante le partite con gli arbitri.
Tamarro come pochi.


----------



## Mika (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Io De Paul non lo voglio e nemmeno chiunque sia assistito da lui.


----------



## hiei87 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Boh, ormai anch'io sono convinto sia vera la teoria ipotizzata da altri utenti secondo cui vi sia qualcosa tra Raiola e la famiglia Donnarumma che vada oltre il semplice legame professionale tra procuratore e assistito.
Spero Maignain venga annunciato al più presto.


----------



## andre85 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.


Ho come L impressione che Maldini abbia chiamato la gazzetta dopo la ricostruzione di di marzio e di di Stefano. Giusto per precisare sulla teoria del maignan comprato 5 giorni prima dell Atalanta...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Zono io ghe degido! 

Un povero burattino nelle mani di un...... Lasciamo perdere dai.


----------



## Pit96 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Ho finito di leggere il libro di Sheva giusto qualche giorno fa. Racconta di non aver mai avuto un procuratore, andava lui da Galliani a discutere dei rinnovi e ci metteva la faccia.
Qui invece decide solo il procuratore (sì come no...). Ridicolo e senza OO


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Un peccato. Temo che se questa è davvero la mentalità, allora finirà per rovinarsi la carriera.


----------



## edoardo (26 Maggio 2021)

Bisogna capirlo.Mino lo andava a prendere anche dall'asilo,aveva già intuito il talento del bimbo.Adesso decide tutto Mino.Tutto.E' un bene essersi liberati di un individuo senza personalità.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Vedere Dollarumma che se ne va mi fa lo stesso effetto di quando vedo gli operatori ecologici che si portano via la spazzatura..un senso di pulizia e sollievo...

Addio fallito


----------



## __king george__ (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



ditemi che non l'ha detto veramente vi prego


----------



## Giofa (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Sempre più convinto di un legame che va oltre il rapporto giocatore procuratore (se non ricordo male non vi è nemmeno un contratto di procura classico).
Non per giustificare Gigio, ma per un quadro più chiaro bisognerebbe conoscere la storia dell’inizio del rapporto


----------



## bmb (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



L'ho sostenuto fino a 48 ore fa. Ora gli auguro il peggio, sportivamente parlando. Gli auguro di fallire miseramente, di fare errori decisivi (anche con la Nazionale, della quale mi importa meno di zero) e di iniziare a marcire tra una panchina e l'altra. uomo Povero.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Maggio 2021)

Darren Marshall;2347498 ha scritto:


> Zono io ghe degido!
> 
> Un povero burattino nelle mani di un...... Lasciamo perdere dai.



Nelle mani del magnaccio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (26 Maggio 2021)

Ma dai ditemi che non l'ha detto sul serio!! Questo è proprio un caso perso


----------



## diavolo (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Romagnoli va convocato per comunicargli di trovarsi una nuova squadra.


----------



## Swaitak (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



eh no, oggi sono tutti allineati sul povero Gigio burattino. Io non ci casco. Feccia lui ,il suo padrone e il cugino scemo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.


È un buffone, uno che come uomo vale meno di zero. Ha preso per i fondelli l&#8217;ambiente Milan, prima dicendo ai tifosi che fosse lui a decidere, poi rimangiandosi di fatto la parola. Il suo destino sarà quello di un giocatore che si trasferirà ogni due anni, ingrossando il portafogli del suo ingordo procuratore. Ma d&#8217;altronde chi dei giocatori del maiale è mai diventato una vera bandiera? Nessuno.


----------



## Zanc9 (26 Maggio 2021)

"fai te Fabio"


----------



## admin (26 Maggio 2021)

7AlePato7;2347658 ha scritto:


> È un buffone, uno che come uomo vale meno di zero. Ha preso per i fondelli l&#8217;ambiente Milan, prima dicendo ai tifosi che fosse lui a decidere, poi rimangiandosi di fatto la parola. Il suo destino sarà quello di un giocatore che si trasferirà ogni due anni, ingrossando il portafogli del suo ingordo procuratore. Ma d&#8217;altronde chi dei giocatori del maiale è mai diventato una vera bandiera? Nessuno.



Lui però decisamente peggio degli altri. Si spacciava per milanista con la fascia al braccio...

Un mostro


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Maggio 2021)

Mino sta a gigio come tremortino sta a shrek


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Maggio 2021)

"Faccio quello che dice Mino"

Ma questo ragazzotto non si vergogna neanche un pò ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Mi sto immaginando la faccia di Maldini alla risposta di Gigio...

Probabilmente gli saranno cascati i maroni sotto alle ginocchia..


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2347796 ha scritto:


> Mi sto immaginando la faccia di Maldini alla risposta di Gigio...
> 
> Probabilmente gli saranno cascati i maroni sotto alle ginocchia..



Hai visto nel post Atalanta com’era nero quando gli chiedevano di gigio? Non ha detto nemmeno la sua, ha fatto parlare caressa e poi non ha nemmeno commentato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (26 Maggio 2021)

Che senzapalle, assumiti le tue responsabilità, sei tu che scegli il tuo futuro


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

semplicemente pensa solo ai soldi e ha detto al suo procuratore di fare tutto in funzione dei soldi. non a caso ha scelto raiola.


----------



## Djici (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Faccio quello che mi dice Mino 
Non direi una cosa simile nemmeno se stessi parlando di mio padre.
Quindi e un altro che decide in quale paese, in quale città e in quale club deve vivere e giocare...
E un'altra persona che decide quanto devi prendere.
Ma non farebbe meglio a direttamente giocare al suo posto?
Se va al cesso chiede prima l'autorizzazione al padrone?

Altro che gli schiavi...


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347683 ha scritto:


> Lui però decisamente peggio degli altri. Si spacciava per milanista con la fascia al braccio...
> 
> Un mostro



"""aumento e fascia"""

che nervosi che mi venivano.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347683 ha scritto:


> Lui però decisamente peggio degli altri. Si spacciava per milanista con la fascia al braccio...
> 
> Un mostro



Sinceramente ha tutto per essere uno dei classici giocatori che quando ci lasciano intraprendono il viale del decadimento..
Immaginatevelo al Real, magari che prende 10 netti, alle prime 2 uscite a farfalle che fa..lo demoliscono altro che la protezione di cui ha sempre goduto qui...

Aspettiamo l'europeo e preghiamo che non ci faccia tornare a casa con qualcuna delle sue papere


----------



## gabri65 (26 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2347819 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ha tutto per essere uno dei classici giocatori che quando ci lasciano intraprendono il viale del decadimento..
> Immaginatevelo al Real, magari che prende 10 netti, alle prime 2 uscite a farfalle che fa..lo demoliscono altro che la protezione di cui ha sempre goduto qui...
> 
> Aspettiamo l'europeo e preghiamo che non ci faccia tornare a casa con qualcuna delle sue papere



Non vorrei passare per anti-patriottico, cosa che non sono assolutamente. Anzi.

Mi dispiace per la Nazionale, però io spero che ne faccia di papere, e tante.


----------



## iceman. (26 Maggio 2021)

Questo mai nella vita è stato tifoso del Milan, MAI


----------



## Milo (26 Maggio 2021)

Caro bimbetto vai a sentire cosa dice NESTA a Cannavaro sul Milan giusto ieri.

E piangi. Bimbetto.


----------



## el_gaucho (26 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2347825 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei passare per anti-patriottico, cosa che non sono assolutamente. Anzi.
> 
> Mi dispiace per la Nazionale, però io spero che ne faccia di parere, e tante.



Siamo in due


----------



## wildfrank (26 Maggio 2021)

edoardo;2347506 ha scritto:


> Bisogna capirlo.Mino lo andava a prendere anche dall'asilo,aveva già intuito il talento del bimbo.Adesso decide tutto Mino.Tutto.E' un bene essersi liberati di un individuo senza personalità.



Prima di fidanzarsi avrà chiesto il permesso al panzone? Chissà.....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347683 ha scritto:


> Lui però decisamente peggio degli altri. Si spacciava per milanista con la fascia al braccio...
> 
> Un mostro


Infatti. La fascia poi va guadagnata, col tempo e con la fedeltà al club. Non si può assegnare la fascia a cani e porci, la darei a Kessié nel momento in cui dovesse rinnovare.


----------



## kastoro (26 Maggio 2021)

L'unica colpa grave che do alla società è quella di aver sporcato la nostra fascia da capitano con questo individuo fino all'ultima partita, mai una volta che abbia detto chiaro che volesse restare, se ne andasse che abbiamo finito con sti teatrini,via lui via Romagna e mai più Raiola a Milanello


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



La sua fortuna è che è un portiere
Altrimenti avrebbe fatto la fine di Balotelli


----------



## rossonero71 (26 Maggio 2021)

el_gaucho;2347830 ha scritto:


> Siamo in due



In 3


----------



## willcoyote85 (26 Maggio 2021)

gabri65;2347825 ha scritto:


> Non vorrei passare per anti-patriottico, cosa che non sono assolutamente. Anzi.
> 
> Mi dispiace per la Nazionale, però io spero che ne faccia di parere, e tante.



io non tifo per nulla in cui ci sia chiellini


----------



## Love (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"*Faccio quello che mi dice Mino*". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: 20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero. Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



ammazzati...


----------



## Lineker10 (26 Maggio 2021)

Milanforever26;2347819 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente ha tutto per essere uno dei classici giocatori che quando ci lasciano intraprendono il viale del decadimento..
> Immaginatevelo al Real, magari che prende 10 netti, alle prime 2 uscite a farfalle che fa..lo demoliscono altro che la protezione di cui ha sempre goduto qui...
> 
> Aspettiamo l'europeo e preghiamo che non ci faccia tornare a casa con qualcuna delle sue papere



Sono curioso di vedere in effetti.

Alla juve verrebbe protetto piu che da noi, figuriamoci, per cui il problema non sussiste.

Ma dovesse andare al Barca come si legge, a raccogliere l'eredità di Ter Stegen... voglio vedere come reagirebbero alle sue prime uscite a farfalle.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



l'unico rammarico non aver monetizzato qualcosa. Ma raga, economicamente e sportivamente il milan si RAFFORZA da questa operazione. Prima di tutto arriva Maignan, che è un portierone mica l'ultimo arrivato, in più tra commissioni al pizzaiolo e 10/12 netti che pretendeva sto qui si risparmiano quasi 100 milioni, budget enorme per pianificare due acquisti molto importanti davanti. Ciaone ZIZO, non ci mancherai


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Ma ragionare con la propria testa non si usa più? Umanamente mi dispiace, è totalmente sottoposto a Raiola. Ma spero che ci libereremo presto di ogni assistito di quell'individuo.


----------



## Giangy (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Un robottino comandato dal panza. Una vergogna


----------



## Pampu7 (26 Maggio 2021)

Raiola quando donnarumma non era ancora nessuno ha pagato i debiti della famiglia donnarumma comprando il silenzio di Gigio. Sarà sempre così, purtroppo è schiavo di quel sistema


----------



## folletto (26 Maggio 2021)

Admin;2347486 ha scritto:


> Come riportato dalla GDS in edicola, a precisa domanda di Maldini sul suo futuro, dopo la qualificazione alla Champions, Donnarumma ha risposto:"Faccio quello che mi dice Mino". E Raiola aveva pretese assurde: *20 mln di euro al giocatore per due anni poi via a costo zero.* Ora per Gigio Juve, Barça o PSG. Ma non sarà affatto facile trovare un ingaggio top. Tra Raiola e Il Milan le cose non saranno più le stesse, e il gelo potrebbe coinvolgere anche gli affari per Romagnoli e De Paul tra gli altri.



Persona peggiore di quanto credevo, sono davvero contento che si levi di torno. Persona priva di principi, di rispetto, di onore, soggetto davvero squallido e ha più colpe lui di Raiola. Il Milan lo ha riempito di soldi e non solo, al Milan è cresciuto (non diventando uomo però) e lui se ne va nel modo più irrispettoso possibile. Che schifo. 
A me comunque ha sempre dato una sensazione sgradevole, "a pelle", anche prima del teatrino per il rinnovo a 6 milioni.


----------

